# Soft Underbelly of Shell



## Abbstract (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all,

My Horsfield tortoise, Maxwell, is about 1yr3m old and has recently developed a soft spot in the very centre of the underside of his shell. The rest of the shell including the rest of the underside is hard as usual. Do you know why this could have happened?

He is fed on a mix of weeds and suitable veg, which I sprinkle with calcium powder. His enclosure is dry and clean, his shell does not smell and there are no unusual growths. He still still likes to march about as much as ever and is equally as inquisitive; he is eating as usual also. Should I just up his calcium intake and the amount of food he is fed? Introduce further variety? How concerned should I be? He hasn't had anything unusual like this happen before. I've looked at similar posts but none quite match up.

Thank you in advance for your efforts and advice!


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Personally I would get a consultation with a qualified vet as it could be a number of things. 

What sort of substrate are you using?


----------



## Abbstract (Sep 24, 2015)

I use aspen, as recommended by the breeder I got him from- thoughts on what it could be? It doesn't seem to quite fit a lot of the stuff I've looked at.

Thanks!


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Abbstract said:


> I use aspen, as recommended by the breeder I got him from- thoughts on what it could be? It doesn't seem to quite fit a lot of the stuff I've looked at.
> 
> Thanks!


A horsfield want's top soil to burrow in to allow thermoregulation and to satisfy it's normal burrowing habit's. The other important thing being the moist topsoil will help promote smooth shell growth.

Aspen isn't really suitable for a Horsfield tortoise. 

Without pictures it would be difficult to suggest what exactly the soft spot could be, but as I said it would be wise to see a vet about somthing like that as it doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Abbstract (Sep 24, 2015)

supatips said:


> A horsfield want's top soil to burrow in to allow thermoregulation and to satisfy it's normal burrowing habit's. The other important thing being the moist topsoil will help promote smooth shell growth.
> 
> Aspen isn't really suitable for a Horsfield tortoise.
> 
> Without pictures it would be difficult to suggest what exactly the soft spot could be, but as I said it would be wise to see a vet about somthing like that as it doesn't sound normal to me.


I don't think pictures would help, it looks completely normal, I noticed the spot by fluke placement of my hand as I picked him up as it felt noticeably different to the norm. It isn't super soft, just not hard to the touch, can be depressed slightly and the hard line down the centre of the underside isn't as pronounced as it usually would be.

Aspen is what the breeder has used for 20 years and she said it was her preferred choice as long as it is of the right depth; I'm a bit confused now


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Whilst 20 years sounds like a long time, it's only a third of a Horsefield's lifespan, which means her oldest tortoise could drop dead tomorrow and it would be dying young, possibly due to poor care.

I'm not saying that she doesn't knwo what she's doing, but given how long some reptiles - especially tortoises and turtles can live - the amount of time a person has been keeping the species is sometimes entirely irrelevant when talking about their knowledge.

What I would say is if you're following her care guidelines exactly as stated and your tortoise has developed an issue, I would very seriously question those care guidelines and do a substantial amount of research. The combined wealth of knowledge on here makes it a great - if sometimes confusing - place for research. You will get conflicting information, but you can normally muddle through to a rational answer. Don't just find out what to do, find out WHY you should do it.

Correct reptile care does cause a lot of debate, but the bottom line is if you've taken advice from a person and it has resulted in a potentially sick animal, stop taking that advice.


----------

